# Manufactured Home Cat6 Questions..



## rnichols

For whatever reason, the community I live in has decided that we cannot have ANY wire wrapped around the outside of the house.. So I was curious of ways people have routed cat6 cable under a trailer to other rooms in the trailer.. I know the underbelly is a pain to deal with, but would you run conduit to the different locations then seal around the conduit? Drill conduit then reseal the underbelly best you can with repair tape.. the ideas are endless.. Just looking for ideas. I also have to route the coax as well, and that comes from a different place than from in the house.

Thanks


----------



## Ty Wrapp

The way I installed phone jacks in trailers... I only used surface mount jacks on the baseboards (never tried or had the desire to fish the wall of a trailer). Use a 3/8" x 18" flexible drill bit with a hole in the end , drill thru floor in desired location until you just get thru the subfloor. Take the bit out of the drill, strip the wire down to 1 or 2 conductors, thread conductors thru hole in the end of the bit, push bit thru underfloor insulation until you hit the insulation membrane, push a little harder with a twisting motion to pop thru membrane. Crawl under trailer and pull wire to desired location. Membrane damage should be minimal requiring no tape or sealant. If you are bringing the Cat6 or coax back up into the trailer to a router or splitter, use a hole saw thru the floor the apppropriate size for a pvc conduit for all your wires, push conduit thru floor until you hit the membrane, keep pressure on the conduit so that when you go under the trailer you can see the bulge in the membrane. Cut a "X" in membrane at conduit location, fold the membrane flaps downward, pull the conduit down a few inches, tape flaps to conduit with a few wraps of tape. You can now push your wires thru the conduit without the hassle of the floor insulation. Hope this helps.


----------



## rnichols

Cool, did you worry about sealing around cables when you came up thru the flooring?


----------



## Ty Wrapp

rnichols said:


> Cool, did you worry about sealing around cables when you came up thru the flooring?


No,there is 10-12" of insulation under the floor and the wire is a snug fit, did not see the need. On the conduit it may be needed if there is too big of a hole. Good luck


----------



## rnichols

Thanks, been tossing around in my head as to what the heck to do.. Went from, straight pipe 3/4" from the locations to the switch , to smurf tube, to a combo of both, floor boxes, shesh the list was long, lol. I hate mobile homes, but since its mine, and I have to deal with the evil one as far as making too many holes in the floor. Thanks for the input.


----------

